# Good starter table.



## Pretzel (Feb 23, 2008)

miter gauge fix- wrap masking tape on runner lengthwise Craftsman machinist don't know how to set-up a mill


----------



## jSchrock (Dec 28, 2008)

do you still use the table or have you moved on since then


----------



## Kenshu (Mar 6, 2009)

I received this combo as a christmas gift. I have used it on a few occassions and it certainly beats not having any router table but I will be building myself a stand alone table soon. The router that came with the combo is a nice upgrade to my old skil router that was severly under powered so overall I am quite happy with the gift.


----------



## 72hw (Aug 14, 2012)

I know this is an older review, but since I fell for the price of this set up I have to comment. I am new to the whole woodworking thing and was even newer when I bought this table / router combo. The price was what got me - with an extra 20% off coupon from OSH it rang up right around $70 all in. The router alone is worth more than that, so I don't feel I'm out anything really… But the table is a POS in my opinion.

The adjustable outfeed fence plate, while easy to adjust, flexes a LOT even with minimal pressure against it. The miter slot is a non-standard size so nothing fits it other than the crap gauge Craftsman supplies. The mitre track is loose and the screws used to hold it in place do not sink flush with the working surface so the gauge keeps hanging up on them.

Are these things fixable? Sure - but do I want to put in the effort or just smile knowing I got a pretty decent router at a pretty decent price and get a different table?

Would I recommend this table to a friend? Sorry, but Hells No! There seem to be a lot better tables out there for just a touch more money.

I know my novice status may be called into question here, but I have worked on second hand mills and lathes held together will little more than the will of the mind and they have functioned better than this thing.


----------

